# The Division 2 Spieler sucht Gruppe oder Gruppe einen Spieler ?



## Noofuu (23. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche ein paar nette Leute um Abends The Division 2 zu zocken den ersten Teil habe ich nicht lange gespielt lag aber auch daran das ich alleine unterwegs war :/
Nun beim zweiten Teil würde ich gern mit einem Team zusammen zocken 

Bei mir geht es immer so ab 17-18 Uhr bis 22-23Uhr unter der Woche am Wochenende nunja kommt eben auf´s Wetter an 

Ihr könnt mich gern adden bei Uplay Nickname: Noofuu

Discord , Teamspeak und Headset alles vorhanden.

Ich bin aber nich auf der Suche nach einem Hardcore Clan oder sowas, sondern eher eine gemütliche Truppe mit Spaß am Spielen


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. März 2019)

Habe mir den Titel auch gestern geholt.
Werde dich adden


----------



## Jeretxxo (23. März 2019)

Irgendwo in den Tiefen des Forum's gabs auch einen The Division 2 Clan / Discord Gruppe.
Leider werden die neueren Gruppen nicht mehr angepinnt...

Den Claninvite gibt's meines Wissens auch nur über den PCGH Discord.
PC Games Hardware


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. April 2019)

Kann dich gerne später adden, sind ein kleiner Clan aus 6 Leuten und suchen vor allem noch Verstärkung für den baldigen Raid.


----------

